# Dual registration questions



## Randi (Aug 3, 2010)

If I already have ukc papers can I register my puppy with another registry like the adba if I'm not sure if the parents are dual registered and I don't have a registration card for it or can I just give them my ukc numbers if they're connected somehow


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes go to the ADBA and look for single registration and you can register you dog with the ADBA.

American Dog Breeders Association


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Randi said:


> If I already have ukc papers can I register my puppy with another registry like the adba if I'm not sure if the parents are dual registered and I don't have a registration card for it or can I just give them my ukc numbers if they're connected somehow


You can but I beg of you not too. Here is a good registry for her.

AMERICAN BULLY KENNEL CLUB Inc.

This registry will have a lot of dogs from the same lines as you have. If you are going to breed the dog here is where you want to be not the ADBA


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I agree with Gamer. The ABKC is a much better fit for your dog.
:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes please do not register your dog with the ADBA, the ADBA is for American Pit Bull Terriers you have an American Bully for the ABKC is where you should registered your dog. The only way I can understand registering your dog with the ADBA is if you wanted to do weight pull.


----------

